# BHFS Setups



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

B-Stingers are good, so is the axcel. The ACC's are a good all around choice. Victory Nano's are good. That is what im using this yr. Anything small diamater is a good choice. X10 are good if you got $400-$500 laying around.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

before you start dumpin buckets o' bills into the game, why not just shoot it first and then make a decision?

there are goods and bads for arrow sizes and that can be debated for days.....shoot what is working for you NOW. sure the skinny arrows a better in the wind.....now be honest with yourself....will you be shooting in the woods if you can feel a 15-20mph wind IN the woods? not me. around here wind that strong usually has a thunderstorm connected with it. IF you were to shoot more FITA events on a soccer field than FIELD events in the woods, then a skinny arrow will be a big benefit. there is NOTHING wrong with the 19 series GT ultralights for field. a little larger for the line cutting, fast and durable and easy to tune with the point weight system.

field is less about equipment and more about the archer.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

A lot of hunting arrows are fairly small in diameter and should do well if you have decent speed. Maybe use smaller fletch and lighter tip weight. A small investment in time and money.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

Thinking about going with some GT X-Cutters or 30X's, does anyone else use these and what are the pros and cons? Also is there a limit to the number of pins I can have on my sight? Also is a side bar allowed, sorry for all the questions but I want to have this all right first and not have to change anything in the spring after practicing all winter with a wrong setup.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

They are good indoors. Forget it outdoors. They'll be smashed before 28 targets are shot. You'll need something like an ACC or ultra pro's if you prefer GT's. Something with a smaller diameter. Those shafts you metioned are great for indoors, or maybe 3D, but that's it.


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

My set up is in the Sig............Great set up for Field Archery when the shots are under 60 yards, for anything over you have to become efficient at stacking pins. The bottom of my Hogg It site where the wire meets the housing is almost dead nuts 80 yards. In the Field rounds and novelty shoots I go to there are a lot of shots beyond 60 yards, my longest is 101yards at a full size 3D elephant. In this picture the STS has been replaced by a Bow Rattler. I'm going to see Nut's n Bolts next week up in Palo Alto to learn a thing or two about Bow tuning and shooting. I had wanted to break 500 on 28 target shoot this year, but it looks like I'm not going to get that done. Best official score is 493, unofficial 499.










Can't tell you how many time I have seen people in a shoot with M/A/BHFS on their score card and they have 7 fixed pins, or a adjustable single pin HHA style sight and think they are BHFS legal. And no one at the shoot inspects their Bow........................... here are the rules for BHFS from the NFAA.

F. Freestyle Bowhunter:

1. A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal. Sighting reference points, string peep (with or without a lens)and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes, clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the points of reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard may be used. A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed.

2. Release aids will be permitted. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids.

3. A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these items that could be used for sighting.

4. A string of suitable material with a center serving and end servings of the same or different color than the string may be used. One consistent nocking point only is permitted. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than 1/2 inch above or below the arrow nock when at full draw. Brush buttons and string silencers properly attached will be legal.

5. One anchor point only is permitted.

6. All arrows shall be identical in size, length, weight and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.

7. Brush buttons, string silencers, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used.

8. An archer will not be permitted to change the draw weight of the bow during a round.

9. During a round no adjustments may be made to the bow and its related equipment unless equipment failure is recognized.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks Hoss, another question for everyone, is there a speed limit like asa 3d?


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

nfaa is 300 fps.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Wicked Tin said:


> thanks Hoss, another question for everyone, is there a speed limit like asa 3d?


As Hoss was good to paste the NFAA BHFS rules, be aware that the 5 fixed reference points / pins means that using your sight housing or wire as a reference is a rules violation if you have five sight pins. Learn the proper way to spot and raise on the longer targets and practice, practice, practice. Don't use your bubble for anything but keeping your bow vertical. 
Spend a lot of time on the 15-53 yard spots. Most points are dropped there.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> As Hoss was good to paste the NFAA BHFS rules, be aware that the 5 fixed reference points / pins means that using your sight housing or wire as a reference is a rules violation if you have five sight pins. Learn the proper way to spot and raise on the longer targets and practice, practice, practice. Don't use your bubble for anything but keeping your bow vertical.
> Spend a lot of time on the 15-53 yard spots. Most points are dropped there.


 Most people use their bubbles for the 80 yard shot, of course it is a rules violation but on that is impossible to enforce. I tried it but I prefer my old way of putting the 60 yard pin on the spot and seeing where my 40 yard pin is and moving my 60 yarder to where the 40 yarder was. I just felt a lot more comfortable and accurate doing it that way. The 70 yarder is easy, put my 60 yard pin on the top of the target.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

Great info everyone, keep it coming. Would like to see what everyone is using for bows also.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

any more info from everyone? What is everyone using for bows is this class? Actual hunting bows or target bows with hunting equipment


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

My two weapons of choice.S2 has Spott Hogg Hunter 5 pin,Monster 6 has Armortech HD 5 pin.Both use QAD HD.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like my set up is right on track, now to see if I can shoot


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

got some Easton axis infused arrows for a really good deal on hear just to see how the small shaft arrows compared to my larger aluminums, still debating but I have not shot them outside yet, just indoors so far.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I shot the axis st arrows for a year and then switched to the fmjs because they were easier to pull. I think they are great, I just wish you could buy pins and pin locks for them.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Most people use their bubbles for the 80 yard shot, of course it is a rules violation but on that is impossible to enforce. I tried it but I prefer my old way of putting the 60 yard pin on the spot and seeing where my 40 yard pin is and moving my 60 yarder to where the 40 yarder was. I just felt a lot more comfortable and accurate doing it that way. The 70 yarder is easy, put my 60 yard pin on the top of the target.


This what I do and have done.

Here is my BHFS; 2010 Bowtech Destoyer 350, Armortech 5 pin .010 sight, QAD HD rest, Smooth Stability 8" stab. My signature has the specs. I love this set up.


----------

